# Other Pets > Horses >  My Girlfriends miniature Horse just had a baby

## spk329

He was born the 4th of July

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (08-05-2009)

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Love the mini's! Looks like my sisters mini, Bart.
What a cute pic too!

----------


## nwheat

That is just too cute!!  :Very Happy:

----------

